#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > سوال: وصل نشدن اینترنت لب تاب ازطریق وای فای

## بهار من

سلام
یک لب تاب ایسردارم که وای فای آن کانکت میشود. 
اما به اینترنت وصل نمیشود .رمز آن هم درست وارد میکنم.
نمیدانم مشکل کجاست.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.باتشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mosaffa

سلام
ایا فقط در جستجو در مرورگر مشکل دارید ؟اگر فقط در جستجو گر هست و از چیلتر شکن استفاده میکنید تنظیمات پروکسی رو در منوی تنظیمات مرورگر بررسی کنید
چک کنید از طریق همون وای فای با گوشی میتونید متصل بشید.
در ضمن اگر انتی ویروس دارید غیر فعالش کنید.

----------

*بهار من*

----------


## بهار من

سلام
مشکل وصل نشدن به اینترنت هست.کاری به مرورگرندارد.
باگوشی راحت وصل میشود.

فرستاده شده از SM-G610Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## cybernova

> سلام
> مشکل وصل نشدن به اینترنت هست.کاری به مرورگرندارد.
> باگوشی راحت وصل میشود.
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G610Fِ من با Tapatalk


دوست خوبم 
چرا جواب سوال دوستمون رو بصورت شفاف و واضح نمی دید و مساله رو بغرنج می کنید ؟بحث سر لپ تاپ شما هست نه گوشی .در پست اول فرمودید به مودم کانکت می شود .این یعنی هیچ مشکلی در وصل شدن به مودم ندارید .بقیه اش دیگه مربوط به مرورگر شما و بقول دوستمون احتمالا بخاطر استفاده کردن از ..لتر شکن هست.گزینه Troubleshoot Problem رو بزنید تا ویندوز چک کنه .
موفق باشید .

----------

*بهار من*

----------


## بهار من

....

----------


## بهار من

سلام
ضمن تشکر ازدوستان بابت راهنمایی
گزینه Troubleshoot Problem
را استفاده کردم.
....شکن اصلا ندارم.
اما مشکل باقی است.

۲۰۱۹۰۲۱۰_۰۸۳۴۴۰-2322x3096.jpg

----------


## mosaffa

سلام
یکبار درایو شبکه رو uninstall کنید (حتما ریستارت کنید)و از سایت رسمی درایور جدید رو نصب کنید.

----------

*cybernova*,*بهار من*

----------


## بهار من

سلام
به وای فای گوشی فورا وصل میشود.

----------


## Ahmad001264

فایروال سیستم رو چک کنید انتی ویروس دارید فایروال رو خاموش کنید

----------

*cybernova*,*بهار من*

----------


## بهار من

سلام
با حذف درایو وای فای نصب شده ونصب دوباره ان مشکل وصل نشدن لب تاب ازطریق وای فای حل شد.

فرستاده شده از SM-G610Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------

*cybernova*,*ramintkh*

----------


## dourandish

> سلام
> یک لب تاب ایسردارم که وای فای آن کانکت میشود. 
> اما به اینترنت وصل نمیشود .رمز آن هم درست وارد میکنم.
> نمیدانم مشکل کجاست.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.باتشکر


 *روشن کردن وای فای لپ تاپ و تنظیمات وایرلس لپ تاپ
* قبل از توضیح در مورد چگونگی تعمیر وای فای لپ تاپ توضیح اجمالی در مورد  وایرلس و وای فای می دهیم .وایرلس از دوکلمه wire و less گرفته شده است  .که واژه wireبه معنی سیم و less به معنی فقدان می باشد .در واقع به  ارتباطات بی سیم وایرلس گفته می شود .وای فای به نوعی از ارتباط وایرلس (بی  سیم )گفته می شود. کارت وایرلس لپ تاپ یک ماژول الکترونیکی است که روی  مادربرد لپ تاپ نصب شده است و به شما این امکان را می دهد که بدون نیاز به  سیم کشی به مودم وصل شوید و از اینترنت استفاده کنید.
 اولین قدم برای اتصال به اینترنت و وارد شدن به دنیای وب که بسیار  ابتدایی می باشد این است که به وای فای (شبکه بی سیم ) مورد نظر خود اتصال  یابید .به دکمه های f1 تاf12  لپ تاپ خود نگاه کنید و دقت کنید برروی کدام  یک آیکون وای فای می باشد . دکمه مورد نظر را با دکمه fn نگه دارید تا  بتوانید وای فای خود را فعال کنید . در اکثر لپ تاپ ها این دکمه f1 یا f2  می باشد . در ادامه در مورد این دکمه وایرلس بیشتر توضیح داده می شود.




 برای اتصال به وای فای (شبکه بی سیم ) مورد نظر خود طبق تصویر زیر بر  روی آیکون شبیه آنتن در پایین  گوشه  سمت راست لپ تاپ خود کلیک کنید تا  لیست شبکه های بی سیم  (وای فای ) موجود در اطراف شما را بیاورد .سپس وای  فای مرتبط که رمز عبور آن را در اختیار دارید انتخاب و پس از وارد کردن  رمز  هنگامی که علامت نارنجی رنگ روی آیکون وای فای برود قادرید  به  اینترنت متصل شوید .



علت از کارافتادن وای فای لپ تاپ

 مشکل وصل نشدن *وای‌فای لپ‌تاپ*  بیشتر مربوط به تنظیمات  نرم‌افزاری است و ارتباطی به بخش سخت‌افزاری دستگاه ندارد. بنابراین رفع  این اشکال غالباً با ایجاد تغییراتی در بخش نرم‌افزاری دستگاه و چک نمودن* مودم* مورد استفاده امکان‌پذیر است. در ارتباط با مودم دستگاه پیش از هر چیز می‌بایست از وصل بودن مودم به* آداپتور* و روشن بودن آن مطمئن گشت.
 در صورتی که پس از روشن کردن وای فای لپ تاپ نمی توانید به اینترنت وصل  شوید باید گفت ساده ترین و ابتدایی ترین راه برای حل مشکل از کار افتادن  وای فای لپ تاپ این است که برروی icon  وای فای کلیک راست کرده و گزینه عیب  را فعال کنید تا سیستم به صورت خود کار با بررسی مجدد تمام جوانب عیب های  بخش وای فای را پیدا کند و لیست آن ها را به شما نمایش دهد  تا در صورت  امکان آن  را رفع کنید .



کلید وایرلس خاموش است!
 در لپ تاپ‌های مختلف محل *کلید وایرلس* متفاوت است. برای اینکه  بدانید کلید وایرلس در دستگاه شما کدام است می توانید مدل دستگاه خود در  اینترنت را جستجو کنید و اطلاعات مرتبط با دکمه وای فای آن را بیابید. اگر *Launch Manager*  بر روی سیستمتان نصب باشد دو کلید برای روشن و خاموش کردن وایرلس و بلوتوث  لپ تاپ ظاهر می شود که از طریق آنها می توانید وای فای لپ تاپ را خاموش یا  روشن کنید.




*روشن کردن وای فای لپ تاپ
* اگر Launch Manager نصب نیست *Fn* را نگهدارید و یک یا دوبار *F3* را بزنید. در صورتی که مودم شما روشن باشد آیکون روشن و خاموش شدن وای فای لپ تاپ  برای شما ظاهر می شود.
*نصب درایور وایرلس لپ تاپ
* درون DVD داخل کارتن لپ تاپ وایرلس لپ تاپ موجود می باشد که از ان جا می  توان آن را نصب کرد .در صورت در دسترس نبودن DVD می توان آن را از طریق  نرم افزار Driver Pack solution و یا سایت سازنده لپ تاپ دانلود و نصب  کنید.برای اطمینان از نصب بودن وایرلس لپ تاپ در منوی استارت لپ تاپ کلمه  device manager را سرچ کنید در صورت نصب نبودن قسمتی به نام other device  وجود دارد که آیکون کنار آن زرد می باشد.در این صورت با کلیک راست برروی آن  می توان آن را update کرد.



*کارت شبکه وای فای خراب است:*
 گاهی نیز خود *کارت وایرلس* خراب یا غیرفعال شده و این موضوع باعث  از کار افتادن وای فای می شود، در این حالت با تست یک کارت جدیدی می توان  از این مطلب مطمئن شد.معمولا کارت وای فای دچار خرابی نمی شود و در اغلب  موارد کار نکردن وای فای لپ تاپ به دلیل مشکلات نرم افزاری است و تعمیر لپ  تاپ در اکثر موارد لازم نیست.
 برای اطلاع صحیح از مشکل لپ تاپ خود، با مرکز خدمات و تعمیرات  دوراندیش تماس بگیرید. کارشناسان بخش تعمیرات مشکل لپ تاپ شما را بدون هیچ کم و کاستی به اطلاعتان می رسانند

----------

*بهار من*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

